# Busted



## Core Lokt (Nov 30, 2016)

"bout time too. 3 guys caught with 19 wood ducks this past weekend. Warden was at the ramp sitting in his truck and heard them blasting away less than 200 yds. Walked the edge of the lake to the hole and got'em 

Now if they would get the ones shooting 15 min early and late....


----------



## welderguy (Nov 30, 2016)

What's the fine for that?


----------



## The Fever (Nov 30, 2016)

welderguy said:


> What's the fine for that?



Not enough


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 30, 2016)

welderguy said:


> What's the fine for that?



Not sure. Have to find out. If they go to court they will be sitting in front of a judge that duck hunts the same lake..


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 30, 2016)

The Fever said:


> Not enough



How much is it? I've never had to worry about it.This is in FL.


----------



## welderguy (Nov 30, 2016)

Core Lokt said:


> Not sure. Have to find out. If they go to court they will be sitting in front of a judge that duck hunts the same lake..



Ouch!!


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 30, 2016)

Stupid is as stupid does. Not hunters just killers. So much for Christmas money.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Nov 30, 2016)

I heard them in there doing some framming not far from your house one afternoon, if that is where you are taking about.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Nov 30, 2016)

I've read it was a $100 fine plus $25 per duck over the limit. I searched some public records and found the fines, it was dated 2012 so they could have changed. I know some people that shoot over the limit and post pictures all over the place. Some people are either stupid or don't care.


----------



## wray912 (Nov 30, 2016)

kevbo3333 said:


> I've read it was a $100 fine plus $25 per duck over the limit. I searched some public records and found the fines, it was dated 2012 so they could have changed. I know some people that shoot over the limit and post pictures all over the place. Some people are either stupid or don't care.



ought to be $1000 min plus $100 a bird and revoke hunting and fishing lic. for a year


----------



## krazybronco2 (Nov 30, 2016)

there was a guide in Kansas that was taking clients and shooting two limits of birds a day! he ended up in court lost his hunting and fishing privileges for life and can not make a penny on selling anything related to hunting or fishing. also had to pay a huge fine.


----------



## mmcdani (Nov 30, 2016)

I think it is a 1000$ per bird over the limit


----------



## mmcdani (Nov 30, 2016)

http://fishology.blogs.theledger.com/10605/five-men-fined-24000-for-federal-duck-hunting-violations/


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Nov 30, 2016)

I have an unpopular opinion now. This doesn't have to do with this case just shooting over the limit in general. I understand fully why limits are in place and idiots shooting 50 and 60 birds over bait deserve what they get, but not all violations are equal. We all know how hard duck hunting is especially in Georgia. Let's just talk about wood ducks, someone hunting a handful of times a year is going to go more times than not and shoot well under the limit. So what if one hunt is good and say two people knock down 10 wood ducks, it is illegal but I don't believe anyone's hunting rights should be stripped. They aren't hurting the duck population. I think the fines are good where they are. If you are shooting way over the limit on a regular basis you are going to get what you deserve.


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Nov 30, 2016)

DixieDawg2shot said:


> I have an unpopular opinion now. This doesn't have to do with this case just shooting over the limit in general. I understand fully why limits are in place and idiots shooting 50 and 60 birds over bait deserve what they get, but not all violations are equal. We all know how hard duck hunting is especially in Georgia. Let's just talk about wood ducks, someone hunting a handful of times a year is going to go more times than not and shoot well under the limit. So what if one hunt is good and say two people knock down 10 wood ducks, it is illegal but I don't believe anyone's hunting rights should be stripped. They aren't hurting the duck population. I think the fines are good where they are. If you are shooting way over the limit on a regular basis you are going to get what you deserve.


  So it's ok as long as you just do it once because duck hunting is hard in GA.  This is the "participation trophy" mentality on display.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Nov 30, 2016)

Chewbaka81 said:


> So it's ok as long as you just do it once because duck hunting is hard in GA.  This is the "participation trophy" mentality on display.



Sure


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 30, 2016)

If you are shooting over the limit once you are more than likely shooting over the limit every chance you get.


----------



## JMB (Nov 30, 2016)

I can't remember what the fine was, but a couple of fellows got caught shooting redheads in Alabama last year and the game warden arrested both, seized their truck, boat, and confiscated the firearms. I know they lost hunting privileges for maybe 5 years. Want to say the fine was $500 per bird over, but that may be inaccurate. They had about 21 birds


----------



## mbentle2 (Nov 30, 2016)

I would not be happy if someone around me was shooting over the limit but some of these fines and penalties are to extreme given the crime. $100 per bird over is plenty maybe more if its a repeated offense. No loss of property or hunting rights ever. Government steals enough as it is.


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Nov 30, 2016)

$100 a bird, hunting rights restricted to archery only for a period of two years..... that should do it....


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Dec 1, 2016)

mbentle2 said:


> I would not be happy if someone around me was shooting over the limit but some of these fines and penalties are to extreme given the crime. $100 per bird over is plenty maybe more if its a repeated offense. No loss of property or hunting rights ever. Government steals enough as it is.



Agreed


----------



## kevbo3333 (Dec 1, 2016)

I go to church with a GW,  I will ask him what the fine is so we will get the info Stright from a GW mouth.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Dec 1, 2016)

http://www.ninthdistrict.net/Bell_Forsyth/bfiop99-9.pdf


----------



## River rat69 (Dec 1, 2016)

There is no set amount, there is a minimum and a maximum amount for each of fence. It is up to the officer to decide what to charge. Based on priors and attitude he will determine what to charge. If you go to court then the judge can either raise or lower the fine.


----------



## GLS (Dec 1, 2016)

Woe be unto them if Federal charges are filed...


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 1, 2016)

Follow the law. It is easy.use some shelf control.


----------



## watermedic (Dec 1, 2016)

officers do not set the fine, the Probate Judge does unless they are arrested under federal statute, then its a whole new page of possibilities.


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 1, 2016)

It use to be income based off the county an whether federal or state wardens are involved. I remember a ticket in Newton county being $85 sand ticket in Lauren's county was $385. Location taxable revenue from the county all factors in with state citations.


----------



## duck-dawg (Dec 1, 2016)

Core Lokt, last week I had a ~40 minute conversation with the first Fed I've ever encountered at what I'm betting is the landing this occurred at. Granted, I'm often the last boat off the water, but it was the first LEO I had seen out there in 2 seasons. I let him know exactly what I thought about the recent state of law enforcement on that lake...how ridiculous the flagrant violations have become, how it's become out of hand, and how it's hurt the hunting on that lake. Super nice guy, recently reassigned from Palm Beach County, where I know he's seen the worst of the worst patrolling the  STAs.  He assured me there would be a drastic increase in LEO presence on that lake and others in the area, and I believe him. I also encountered one of the local guys the next evening, so the FWC must be ramping up efforts as well.


----------



## killerv (Dec 2, 2016)

I wonder if he could have stopped them before they got to 19..but then again, I wonder if he knew how many were in the party.

Part of a DNR job is to also be a conservationist. I know they have to have evidence, but 1 bird over is enough for that, not 10. Maybe he couldn't get to them in time.


----------



## Uptonongood (Dec 3, 2016)

I worked with LE guys, gave them support in various ways.  My experience is those in upper level management set the tone for enforcement, especially at the State level.  

The federal guys I knew were all fairly rabid in their pursuit of violators.  State guys were less tempered, usually as a function of their superiors being pressured behind the scenes.  

I imagine that the growth of cellphones makes it a lot harder to apprehend violators.  The great increase in waterfowl Duck Dynasty wannabes also presents issues.  I wonder if drones are being used by LE now?  Anyone know?


----------



## kevbo3333 (Dec 3, 2016)

As of last year they are still flying planes and helicopters. I know of some guys that got busted for hunting ducks over corn. The GE told them he flew over and saw the corn and was waiting on them opening day.


----------

